# GT&TUNA Lure Action Tricks



## patriot design (Jul 15, 2009)

hello,

We just up-loaded GT&TUNA Lure Action free movie(youtube) to share with all saltwater

game fishing lovers, please enjoy it !!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

First 2 baits look damn good!


----------



## patriot design (Jul 15, 2009)

> *Get'n Wade (7/15/2009)*First 2 baits look damn good!


thanks *Get'n Wade* !!! you know and we know, we know you been fishing *PROFESSIONALY *like we do ya!!!


----------

